# Springen von Steilen Rampen



## Steve16061980 (7. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Da ich vor ein paar tagen ein schmerzhaftes Erlebniss mit einen Sprung hatte , würde ich euch gern mal um Rat bitten. 
Und zwar gehts um folgendes.
Bei meiner letzen Ausfahrt erblickte ich am Wegesrand einen schönen Hügel wo mir gleich der Gedanke kamm "Hey, da springs de jetzt drüber".
Gleich drauf los gefahren und beschleunigt.
Etwa ein bis zwei Meter vorher dachte ich mir noch "Scheisse, die ist steiler als Gedacht"
Tempo lag so in etwa bei 30km/h. Höhe der Rampe etwa 70cm und winkel etwa 45-60 grad. Hab leider kein Bild davon gemacht.
Ich bin die Schanze dann in der Grundstellung (also stehenend) überfahren. Das Vorderrad kommt weit hoch, und direkt drauf wird das hinterrad hochkatapultiert. Ich hab es in dem Moment nicht mehr geschaft dies zu korriegieren, und Landete im fast 90 grad Winkel mit dem Vorderrad, und werde über den lenker befördet. Ich schaffte es noch mich mit den Händen abzustützen, und bin über den Rücken abgerollt.
Ausser einer schmerzenden Schulter und einigen Schrammen ist es für mich aber noch recht gut ausgegangen.

Meine eigene fehlerdiagnose brachte mich zum schluss das ich einerseits Versehentlich noch die Gabel abgesenkt hatte, und ich mein Körperschwerpunt wohl zu weit nach vorne hatte.

Aber wenigstens hatte ich die Gopro dabei, und hab das ganze auf Video festgehalten.
Leider erkennt man die Kuppe auf dem Video recht schlecht, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen tipp wie man steilere Sprünge springt?


----------



## pndrev (7. April 2014)

Bin zwar selber kein Sprungexperte, aber so steif / passiv einen Kicker zu nehmen ist immer eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (7. April 2014)

Vor Schreck/Angst nicht aktiv abgesprungen sondern einfach nur drübergerollt würde ich sagen. Sieht nicht wirklich groß aus aber grad bei kurzen, steilen Absprüngen kickt´s gern das Hinterrad hoch.


----------



## Steve16061980 (7. April 2014)

Ich denk da kamm auch noch der schreck hinzu. Hab den abrsprungwinkel bei der anfahrt einfach unterschätzt, und erst knapp davor bemerkt das es mir doch zu steil war. Mental hab ich da direkt an den wohl kommenden sturz gedacht... Dadurch bin ich wohl auch noch zusätzlich verkrampft...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. April 2014)

Ich vermute auch, das der aktive Teil fehlte. Es sieht so aus, als ob dir der Lenker direkt nach dem höchsten Punkt absackt. Die Armestrecken sich, der Schwerpunkt wandern nach vorn, wird instabil und dann kickt das Hinterrad.

Mein Tipp:Schulter auskurieren und dann wieder da hin mit jemandem, der den Kicker springen kann.
Und dann üben üben üben


----------



## jan84 (7. April 2014)

Aktiv abspringen (Bunnyhop) oder in den beinen Locker bleiben und den Sprung schlucken. Das ganze erstmal ohne und dann mit flacheren Absprüngen üben.
Überschlagen tust Du dich weil Du beim Absprung zuviel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad hast und Du dadurch nen Impuls nach vorne bekommst. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ron101 (7. April 2014)

Ha ha genau so hats mich auch schon einige male flachgelegt 
Beim letzten mal war mir danach echt schwindlig, und ich musste erst mal sitzenbleiben.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es bei mir meist am zu straff eingestellten hinteren Dämpfer lag, der hat das Hinterrad hochgepusht.
Seit ich den hinteren Dämpfer etwas softer eingestellt habe, ist der Hinterrad hochpush Effekt kleiner geworden.

Cheers
ron


----------



## account2.0 (7. April 2014)

Hast Du etwa den Sattel noch oben? Sieht zumindest auf dem Vid so aus. Das wäre das absolute No-go bei so einer Höhe, da ist dann der Arschtritt durch den Sattel schon vorprogrammiert.
70 cm ist schon ganz schön hoch, da muss man beim Absprung das Rad quasi unter sich durch nach vorne schieben, dass das Vorderrad in der Flugphase danndeutlich oben ist und man selbst eher hinten unten hängt (etwa Manual-Position). Schon eher fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnikanforderung, weiss nicht, ob ich mich das trauen würde, 30 cm sind für den Anfang auch schon nicht ohne.


----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2014)

habe nur die ersten 3 antworten gelesen. aber schon bei der beschreibung (ohne das video gesehen zu haben), lag mir die vermutung nahe, dass du nicht aktiv und kontrolliert abgesprungen bist. bestätigung im video. da fehlt nicht nur beinarbeit, sondern auch bissl was am lenker


----------



## Steve16061980 (8. April 2014)

Ok, danke für eure Tipps.
Wie gesagt, da war nichts aktives dabei, da ich ja den Kicker unterschätzt habe, und ich total überrascht wurde. Wusste einfach nicht was tun...
Das nächste mal werde ich mir die Sache erst mal aus der nähe anschauen und die sache langsam angehen.

Die Sache mit der Sattel hatte ich auch noch garnicht bedacht, dies werd ich mir merken


----------



## Pablo P. (8. April 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Ich schaffte es noch mich mit den Händen abzustützen,



Sorry, ist off-Topic, aber immer wieder wichtig: Niemals versuchen, bei einem Abgang über den Lenker den Sturz durch Abstützen mit den Händen zu mildern. Dann geht die Energie sehr oft durch bis auf die Sollbruchstelle namens Schlüsselbein, und führt dann zum Bruch des letzteren. Abrollen OHNE Abstützen sollte das Ziel sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (8. April 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für eure Tipps.
> Wie gesagt, da war nichts aktives dabei, da ich ja den Kicker unterschätzt habe



Egal wie man einen Kicker einschätzt, "nichts aktives" ist _immer _falsch.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Egal wie man einen Kicker einschätzt, "nichts aktives" ist _immer _falsch.


Wie wahr! Ich habe mal aus Spaß ein kleines Video gemacht, ein total passiver Sprung, weil das Bike keinen Rider hat:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32921
Das subjektive Gefühl des Trittes in den Hintern kommt dadurch zustande, dass das Vorderrad schon abfällt, man selber sich also auch schon dreht, während das Hinterrad noch ansteigt. Diese Drehung muss kompensiert werden, bevor sich das Vorderrad vom Boden gelöst hat. Wie aktiv der Absprung sein muss, hängt vom Gefälle und der Entfernung der Landezone ab. Da sind die Praktiker gefragt.


----------



## Marc B (10. April 2014)

Ein schönes How-To-Video dazu:


----------



## ron101 (10. April 2014)

Der Unterschied zum How to Filmchen ist nur, dass Steve einen steilen Kicker mit Landung im flachen hat.

Cheers
ron


----------



## pndrev (11. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zum How to Filmchen ist nur, dass Steve einen steilen Kicker mit Landung im flachen hat.




Den Sinn von den Dingern habe ich eh noch nie verstanden... die Landung muss ja nicht super steil sein, aber zumindest leicht schräg wäre schön.


----------



## Steve16061980 (11. April 2014)

Also das Video ist ja schonmal sehr nützlich. Ich muss mich halt eeh in die ganzen Sprünge reinarbeiten.
Dieser blöde Spurng hat mir auf jedenfall wiedermal etwas deutlich gemacht. Es schadet nie sich eine Rampe oder sonst eine schwierigere Passage erst einmal anzuschauen bevor man drauf los fährt....

Die Nackenuskulatur schmerzt übrigens immer noch. Werde heute aber mal wieder versuchen etwas zu fahren.
Allerdings ist an Springen oder sonst grössere belastungen noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. April 2014)

Ich empfehle beim nächsten Üben Plattformpedale zu verwenden. Das Thema zu den Pedalsystemen ist zwar ausgelutscht aber mit Klickies merkst du beim Üben schlechter ob du das Rad richtig belastest, Körperspannung hast, bisschen vor oder zurück. Da passiert es dann auch, dass man so schlaffi über einen Huckel rollt und sich auf die Nase legt. Die paar Leute im Freundeskreis, die konsequent nur Klickies fahren, haben das Springen über einen kurzen oder kickend ausgeformten Absprung auch nie gelernt. 
Für ein bisschen "Air Time" brauchen sie einen geraden Absprung, wo das ganze Rad drauf passt oder plumpsen von Drops runter. Mit dem Stadtrad wird ohne Klickies schon eine Bordkante zum Hindernis.
Aber fang erst mal mit dem BunnyHop an. Sonst gibts gleich eine Fleischwunde am Scheinbein.


----------



## Thiel (12. April 2014)

aktives abspringen kann man ganz simpel an einem bordstein üben. da bekommt man schonmal ein gefühl dafür, wie man die federung aktiv zum abspringen einsetzen kann. 
ziel muss sein, mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig abzuspringen und gleichzeitig zu landen. nicht anfangen das vorderrad in die luft zu reißen. das hat meist zur folge, das dass hinterrad einfach nur plump absackt.


----------



## pndrev (12. April 2014)

"Bunnyhop" und "mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig abspringen" widersprechen sich als Anweisung.


----------



## Thiel (12. April 2014)

Ich meine keinen bunny hop. Keine Ahnung wie der fachbegriff für meinen vorschlag ist. Wer macht denn einen bunny hop bei solch einer rampe, wie man sie im video sieht ? ich will ja nicht überspringen sondern abspringen.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (12. April 2014)

Also ich habe seit kurzem auf meinem Hometrail auch einen recht steilen Kicker direkt nach einem Anlieger. 

Beim ersten mal hats mich ganz schön geschmissen, ungefähr so wie bei dir. 
Problem war auch dass ich nicht wirklich aktiv abgesprungen bin sondern einfach drüber bin wie bei den andere Leute kleinen Kickern, das Hinterrad hat natürlich hochkatapultiert das war echt irre.  

Jetzt fahr ich einfach locker auf den Kicker zu und ziehe dann kurz vor Ende das Vorderrad hoch, son spring ich schön hoch und das Hinterrad bekommt auch keinen Kick mehr. 

Aber am besten vorher die Abläufe an kleinen Kickern üben, 70cm und so steil sind schon ne ordentliche Nummer, das musste ich auch erst schmerzhaft feststellen.


----------



## pndrev (13. April 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich meine keinen bunny hop. Keine Ahnung wie der fachbegriff für meinen vorschlag ist. Wer macht denn einen bunny hop bei solch einer rampe, wie man sie im video sieht ? ich will ja nicht überspringen sondern abspringen.



In dem Post direkt über deinem wird Bunnyhop-Training empfohlen, um sich an das Gefühl des hochkommenden Vorderrads an Kickern zu gewöhnen. In zwei Posts also genau gegensätzliche Tips, wie man ohne einen Kicker zu fahren ein Gefühl dafür bekommt.


----------



## Thiel (13. April 2014)

Hallo,

natürlich ist es gut, wenn man den bunny hop kann. das ist auch die beste übung, um ein gefühl dafür zu kriegen, das die füße auf den pedalen bleiben. 
nur wie schon von mir gesagt, braucht man bei so einem kicker keinen bunny hop, wenn man von diesem abspringen möchte.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. April 2014)

@ pndev, lies meinen Beitrag nochmal  Ich empfehle keinen Bunny Hop über den Kicker. sondern Plattformpedale um die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und Körperspannung besser einzusetzen!!! Und um sich an die Pedale zu gewöhnen erst mal einen Bunny Hop damit zu üben. 
Ich warne ausdrücklich davor, einfach nur Plattformpedale ranzuschrauben und sofort über den Kicker zu fahren, "weil alle sagen, dann gehts"


----------



## peeeti (15. April 2014)

Edit: Aja is nen sinnloser Kicker.

Ja lag alles an der Haltung.... oder Rebound zu stark eingestellt 


P.s. wozu braucht man eine Gopro beim Touren Fahren?


----------



## Steve16061980 (15. April 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Edit: Aja is nen sinnloser Kicker.
> 
> Ja lag alles an der Haltung.... oder Rebound zu stark eingestellt
> 
> ...


 
Also sinnlos war vor allem der sturz 
Den Kicker erkennt man aber auch auf der aufnahme recht schlecht.

Wozu man eine Gopro braucht beim Touren fahren braucht? Wahrscheinlich aus dem gleichem Grund wie bei allen andern aktivitäten auch, zum Filmen  Gab jedoch auch schönere Passagen. Hier war es einfach zufall das die Gopro noch lief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzlicht (22. April 2014)

Krass wie hier philosophiert wird, welche Ursachen der Sturz haben kann  Also für mich sieht es stark danach aus, dass du es einfach falsch eingeschätzt hast (was ja vorkommt) und das Gewicht zu weit nach vorne verlagert hast. Man sieht ja förmlich, wie sich dein Schwerpunkt nach vorne bewegt und die Gabel fast komplett eintaucht. Sowas ist mir in meinen ersten Monaten auf dem MTB auch öfter passiert, glücklicherweise hatte ich da immer mehr Glück als Verstand, so dass sich das Rad immer noch gefangen hat oder ich lediglich halbwegs stehend im Gebüsch zum Stehen kam . (Auf die Nase lege ich mich irgendwie immer wegen etwas anderem, z.B. kleine unscheinbare Steine, die in merkwürdigen Winkeln ausm Boden gucken und mein Vorderrad komplett blockieren ) Mittlerweile passiert mir sowas zum Glück eher selten und ich hüpf auch gern über jede Möglichkeit drüber, wobei dieser Hügel auf deinem Video vermutlich auch meine aktuelle Gruselgrenze darstellen würde. Ich fahre seit Beginn mit Klicks und komme damit super klar, ist halt auch Gewöhnungssache. Und mit der Zeit entwickelt man ja ein Fahrgefühl auf seinem Rad und weiß, wie es sich verhält. Auf einem fremden Bike fühle ich mich aber auch wie eine Kuh aufm Rad - daher käme Ausleihen für mich nie in Frage. Ich und mein Bike, eine Einheit .

Das wichtigste meiner Erfahrung nach: dein Vorderrad muss wieder in die Spur zurück, in die sich deine Masse bewegt. Sonst macht man ganz fix en Abgang. Und der Schwerpunkt eben mittig oder im Zweifelsfall leicht nach hinten, aber niemals nach vorne.

Einfach nochmal ran an den Speck und üben. Meine eigene Regel ist, immer auf das Gefühl zu hören. Unsicherheit wenige Meter vor einem Sprung? Dann fahre ich vorbei und denke mir: ok, nicht heute, next time. Solche Tage und Momente habe ich zwischendurch. Aber Zweifel lässt einen verkrampfen, das Gleichgewicht verbocken und noch im falschen Moment bremsen.

Wünsche frohes Hüpfen


----------



## peeeti (22. April 2014)

Stimmt einfach üben. Hab mir am Samstag am Geißkopf auf der Downhillstrecke die Eier gequetscht als ich ihn gesprungen bin. Nächstes mal lief super 
Bin zwar nicht ich aber das ist der Sprung.


----------



## backamblock (26. April 2014)

also ich hab jetzt keine antworten gelesen.. vlt hats schon jemand gesagt.. digga du hast gebremst mitm vorderrad, linke hand.. als dein vorderrad abgehohen ist hast du den finger rangezogen und die hand verkrampft.. ohne bremse hätteste den sturz vermieden


----------



## Steve16061980 (26. April 2014)

backamblock schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt keine antworten gelesen.. vlt hats schon jemand gesagt.. digga du hast gebremst mitm vorderrad, linke hand.. als dein vorderrad abgehohen ist hast du den finger rangezogen und die hand verkrampft.. ohne bremse hätteste den sturz vermieden




Das hab ich ja nicht einmal selbst so recht bemerkt. Hab zwar auch gesehen das ich die Bremse wieder losgelassen habe (Rad dreht weiter) jedoch gab es auch einen Bremsimpuls.
Also zusammen fassend war es: Überaschungseffekt, Abgesenkte Gabel, Nicht abgesenkter Sattel, Kein aktiver absprung (Vorderrad hochziehen) und ein Bremsimpulz an der Vorderradbremse.
Aber aus fehlern lernt man. 
Die Schulter und auch Nacken schmerzen auch nach 3 Wochen noch. Kommende Woche gehts zur Massage...


----------



## Schwarzlicht (27. April 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Die Schulter und auch Nacken schmerzen auch nach 3 Wochen noch. Kommende Woche gehts zur Massage...



Ich habe mich auch Anfang des Jahres ähnlich hingelegt, der Länge nach auf die Seite und auf die Schulter geknallt.. die Schulter war hübsch geprellt, allerdings ging der derbe Schmerz recht schnell weg und die Bewerbungsfreiheit war normal. Daher ging ich davon aus, dass nix gebrochen war. Aber auf der Seite liegen war noch gut 3 Wochen unangenehm bzw hat weh getan.. eine Prellung dauert einige Zeit, aber mittlerweile ist nichts mehr zu spüren..


----------



## backamblock (27. April 2014)

gute besserung =)


----------



## peeeti (27. April 2014)

Gestern am Geißkopf auch schön zerlegt. Table gesprungen mit zu viel Geschwindigkeit und schön rausgepumpt auch noch. Und aus 2-3 Metern Höhe schön im Flat gelandet wobei man das Flat auch als Rechtskurve nach dem Table interpretieren kann. Und dann über den Anlieger und ab durch die Hecke  Rechtes Bein put mit Schürfwunden und linke Schulter aber nächste WE geht wohl wieder


----------

